# Equipment storage ideas/recommendations?



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So i built a shed for the lawn stuff and some other tools however I am finding it very tight space wise and I am not what you would call a naturally organized person. So wanted to see what the pros on here felt I could improve or change. In particular would love to figure out a way to store the spreader and PAS attachments. If youve got any ideas shoot!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I think your set-up is looking good. I would try and go vertical in the rafters with as much stuff as possible. Putting the wood and metal pieces you have in the corners may give you enough space to hang your ladder and spreader on the studs. I'm also a big fan a bins. You can tidy up small items in similar categories for a clean and efficient look.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

You have a lot of stuff. Maybe one of those cheap plastic upright cabinets with doors for storing all your jugs and bottles. Do you have electricity in the shed? Wire up a bunch of lights and plugs before you clad the walls. If you clad the walls, paint it, and put some stuff behind cabinet doors. You'll have a great shed!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I really like Pegboard walls for utility spaces. Put it up instead of drywall and you have infinite hanging storage options. Place hooks for rakes, hang bins for sprayer parts, mount shelves for light items, screw heavy duty hooks and shelving through the pegboard for leaf blowers, weed eaters and heavier containers. A quick google search for pegboard utility shed will pull up tons of ideas.


----------

